# 67 GTO rear bumper



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I ordered a rear bumper from Parts Place Inc, on a recomendation. I should have it in a few days......I will report on chrome quality, etc. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got my rear bumper last night. The chrome looks pretty nice. Not mile deep show chrome, but not $1000 either. The unit appears "as advertised" and I received quick answers to my e-mails. I would say "well worth the price" . I am unable to check the fit, but the finish is better than a lot of work I see. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

here are a few pics of the bumper...chrome is hard to photograph. Those little specks are dust I guess...not chrome pimples!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a pair of bumpers from them too. Not the best quality, but for the $350/ea price I thought they were good. 
Had a heck of a time getting a good back one, they kept coming cracked just under the tail light area were the bumper makes the corner around the side. We sent back and forth at least 6 bumpers before I finally made some brackets to go around the corners to protect them. Not sure why it was my job to make them, but....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The chrome is a little thin where the bumper curves down under. Like you said not bad for $349. I just hope it fits...can't check that yet. I heard the front bumpers are "nicer " than the rear ones. I wish that there was the "American model" , I would pay double for that, and still be ahead of a good rechromed, wait 12 weeks and hope for the best, old one!:willy:


----------

